# Film schools that offer PhD



## Daniel Newhouse (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, I have looked up USCw.  Are there any other schools?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2016)

There are some. Is that the only one that comes up in the Film School search on this site?

Go to Film School Reviews and use the search bar on the right.

I should double check and update those listings.


----------



## Operator (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's a list of most film schools that offer MA, PhD, and MFA's. I have no idea how updated this list is. 

Graduate Schools: Film
*Film-TV Critical Studies Graduate Programs 
(MAs and PhDs)*

Boston University
Brown University
Emory University
Georgia State University 
Georgia Tech
Indiana University
MIT  
The New School
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio University
San Francisco State University  
Syracuse University
Temple University
Texas A&M University (& performance studies)
University of Alabama
University of Buffalo-SUNY 
University of California-Irvine
University of California at Los Angeles (UCLA)  
University of California, Santa Barbara
University of Chicago
University of Florida 
University of Iowa  
University of Miami 
University of Michigan: Screen Arts & Cultures & Comm Studies
University of North Texas
University of Oregon
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh 
University of Texas at Austin
University of Southern California (USC); Annenberg School
University of Wisconsin at Madison
University of Wisconsin at Milwaukee
Yale University
*Film-TV Production Graduate Programs 
(mostly MAs and MFAs)*

American Film Institute
American University 
Boston University  
California School of the Arts  
Chapman University  
City College of New York  
Colorado Film School
Columbia College (Chicago)  
Columbia University (New York)  
Emerson College  
Florida State University  
Loyola Marymount  
International Academy of Film and Television
Maine Media Workshops
New York Film Academy
New York University (NYU)  
Northwestern University  
Ohio University  
Rhode Island School of Design
Rochester Institute of Technology  
Sacred Heart University
San Francisco State University  
School of the Art Institute of Chicago  
Stanford University  
Syracuse University
Temple University
University of Buffalo-SUNY 
University of California at Los Angeles (UCLA)
University of Central Florida 
University of Iowa  
University of Miami
UNC-Greensboro
University of Southern California (USC)  
University of Texas at Austin  
University of Utah  
University of Wisconsin at Milwaukee


----------

